# Your used game/rental game existing save stories.



## DinohScene (Dec 21, 2021)

I usually nuke the contents off off savecards/harddrives of used consoles that I get.

The things I do get a chuckle out of is funny and or out of context savegame names.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 21, 2021)

Don't remember much about used game saves, but I was surprised by finding a GTA V disc inside a PS3 80GB that I bought. It wasn't stated on the ad so maybe the seller forgot about it.

Great game though I wouldn't play it again.


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 21, 2021)

Already told this before, but I got a copy of Pokemon Sapphire and looked at the save file before I backed it up. I'm pretty sure the one who played this was spanish, since most of the boxes were in Spanish and the players name was "Diablo". I'm also like 99% certain that they used a game shark (or were just really good) because they completed the E4 a couple dozen times with mostly legendary pokemon.

Sadly I accidently deleted the save file when I thought I backed it up. RIP Diablo, 2002(?) - 2021.

More recently, I got AC:NL and someone already had a barely used town on there. I made sure to back that one up lol


----------



## Plazorn (Dec 21, 2021)

This is very fascinating, but what is it? Is it a book?


----------



## Tallion (Dec 21, 2021)

The only memories I have regarding this are renting SNES games from Blockbuster. I frequently rented Kirby Super Star and sometimes my own save file would still be on it. Otherwise I would bomb the rest of the saves and start over.


----------



## Plazorn (Dec 21, 2021)

In fact I remember getting a used copy of Pokémon White with someone’s save on it, it even had a few event Pokémon stashed away in the boxes. The one thing I think about most was a shiny Zekrom that’s name was all glitch text. After I looked at its summary the game crashed, and no matter how many times I tried the game would not boot again….


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Dec 21, 2021)

Got Pokemon Gold which had a very high level Raichu saved. The battery was dying (below 1.5V) when I got the cart. While the clock was more or less standing still, the SRAM was fine. I don't like the Pokemon mascot Pikachu, but the bigger electric rat is nice. Nothing special, no idea why, but I moved the Raichu to another cart before replacing the battery.

On one of my Wii consoles were a lot of Mii characters. The previous owner must have thought they were creative when making unnatural, stupid faces and give obscene names. → Format System Memory

My Zelda II NES game has a perfect save on it. Somebody must have played the game from start to finish with zero game over (or they cheated).


The by far BEST save on a used gaming item was indirectly on the first Wii I bought. The price was €60 (which was good at that time) it came with warranty, some games, some controllers. The save I'm talking about was inside the Wii Shop Account on the Nintendo servers. The previous owner had bought and used a 3000 Wii Points (€30) card and consequently downloaded *NOTHING* from the shop. On my first day of owning a Wii I could start buying stuff on the shop channel. That was effectively a very cheap Wii.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> This is very fascinating, but what is it? Is it a book?


If you are talking about the banner it is supposed to be a send up of the Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince cover. Spoilers I guess but in it a ratty copy of a textbook has a bunch of notes scribbled in it that make him one of the more proficient students because the textbook is not so good.


KleinesSinchen said:


> Got Pokemon Gold which had a very high level Raichu saved. The battery was dying (below 1.5V) when I got the cart. While the clock was more or less standing still, the SRAM was fine. I don't like the Pokemon mascot Pikachu, but the bigger electric rat is nice. Nothing special, no idea why, but I moved the Raichu to another cart before replacing the battery.
> 
> On one of my Wii consoles were a lot of Mii characters. The previous owner must have thought they were creative when making unnatural, stupid faces and give obscene names. → Format System Memory
> 
> ...


Nothing so fun as the second wii (granted I don't play online games outside PC or DS really) but I do have a Wii I picked up when a charity shop was going out of business (£30 with a bunch of interesting games became £15 because half price I think it was). Was kind of eerie looking at some family (most of the games were kids games) that had made themselves.


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Dec 21, 2021)

Hello, and good day!  I recall finishing Dragon View for Super Nintendo platforms as a kid, from a save game that came with!  As a kid I thought that it required a lot of farming before continuing from the beginning:  I feel very charmed by this game, and spiritually stimulated by what I got to experience in, back then.  Few years ago I asked for help on Internet to I recall the name of the Dragon View video game, and recently, completed it, and became one of my both, most loved, and favorite video games of all time!


----------



## ChaoticPumpkin (Dec 21, 2021)

I remember buying a gameboy camera off ebay a year or two ago, and there were a lot of random pictures the original owner had taken, one of them was just a picture of their eye really close up lol.


----------



## Graxer (Dec 21, 2021)

In about 2010 I got a used copy of Pokemon Platinum that had a shiny Ponyta. I wiped the save, but that Ponyta still lives on in Pokemon Home.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 22, 2021)

I bought a 3ds from a pawn shop and the camera app had a bunch of photos of the kid who used to own it and their pets

It was actually pretty sad and reminded me of how my mom always tried to sell my stuff as a kid ;A;

Sorry for buying your 3ds kid, hope you're grown up now and your parents can't sell your stuff anymore


----------



## SS4 (Dec 22, 2021)

I was disappointed when i got my limited edition MH4U used (but mint condition) N3DS XL for cheap and found out that the game was tied to the nintendo account not the handheld itself . . .
So either i played on someone else's account to keep the free game or lose everything and use my own . . .
That RE merc exemple reminded me of this lol


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 22, 2021)

I remember buying the Zelda Oracle of Seasons cartridge way back in 2005/6 and it had two files. One with the Secrets Items and the other with Mosh unlocked.

The third file was free so I used it and got Ricky. Also, never found the Secrets Items and was wondering how the fuck those were there.

Years later had to sell my GBA with my games because my family needed money, not sure what happened with my other games.

Fun fact: I still have my Link's Awakening DX cartridge from that era because *I forgot* I inserted it to my *SUPER* *GAMEBOY* which has been stored for 15+ years. Actually no, I got the Super GAMEBOY cartridge probably in 2000, but last played it on my SNES when I was in 7th grade, around 2005.

Ended up loosing a Pink Clear Shell GBA with:
Zelda Oracle of Seasons
Zelda A Link to the Past/4 Swords
Super Mario Advance 4: Super Mario Bros 3
SSX3
Medal of Honor Infiltrator
Mario Pinball Land
The King of Fighters EX2
Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland
Mario Kart Super Circuit
Bomberman MAX Red Challenger
Megaman Battle Chip Challenge
Megaman 3
and a cartridge with 20-in-1 GB games


So the story is totally backwards too


----------



## scoobydude51 (Dec 22, 2021)

I have a copy of Super Mario Kart that I bought on ebay from Japan that when i got it, the previous person who played/owned it unlocked everything (including the hidden bonus GPs). Something i’d take ages to do at the rate that i play games on my Super Famicom.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 22, 2021)

I remember trading for used games and getting Gameboy games that had saves on them then nuking the save.  Besides that the time I gamed that most was the PS2 era and back them games used memory cards.  Of course nowadays you can get saves from the Internet, that's how I fully unlocked everything in Sonic and the secret rings for the Wii.  Nintendo 64 games that didn't requite memory cards had the save files in the cardridge and when I got them used yes I deleted the save. Usually I prefer to start a game from the beginning unless the game is terrible to play.


----------



## HelpTheWretched (Dec 22, 2021)

I haven't bothered checking the existing saves for used/rental games in a long time. But when I got my (used) New 3DS, they had factory-reset the system but didn't wipe the SD card, so it had several full games saved on it, plus the previous owner's entire photo album. Judging by the one (1) selfie, it was a middle-aged or older woman, who took lots of 3D photos of her fish and her two large, fluffy orange cats. The games were stuff like Animal Crossing and Harvest Moon.


----------



## Willgheminass (Dec 22, 2021)

When my brother and I got a pre-owned Xbox One, it came with a DVD of Logan already inside the console. It also had game licensees already on it, however that works on Xbox, so someone else's games they got with gold or whatever were able to be played on it, it was basically a bunch of free games until they stopped working. Nowadays I've completely abandoned the console and my brother uses it as a media machine, since I find that most of the games I play on there also play on my computer and I got mostly attached to PC gaming (and my Switch, and PS4 exclusives) at that point. I also have an Animal Crossing Wild World cart that I haven't bothered to play on because it has four whole villagers on it.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Dec 22, 2021)

I got a Wii two years ago with a Wii Fit Plus profile that had all the advanced yoga poses unlocked.
Sweet!

The Wii Fit Trainer was not amused that "I" had seemingly put on over 40 pounds of fat in the intervening three years since she had last seen "me."


----------



## Mr_Steve_Mineson (Dec 22, 2021)

I recently copped several 3DS consoles, and all but one were not factory reset. I saw some interesting stuff there..
Mostly photos of people which very clearly were from 5+ years ago. (I never saw a photo newer than 2018)
But from one console that seemed to be owned by a brother and sister...
A selfie of a clearly topless girl.

She seemed young, so I guess she was just bored and didn't realize the meaning of such a photo, but that was one pic I made sure to delete from that device, haha.

It does feel a bit odd keeping these pictures though; I'm not one to wipe away stuff like this because it sort of feels like history. I don't want to delete the memories of the previous owners who used (and quite clearly loved) these consoles...


----------



## seseiSeki (Dec 22, 2021)

After I found a Gameboy in my grandmas basement, my parents got me a few games from relatives. At that time, I thought that these were just borrowed.

One of those games was Donkey Kong '94 and it had a fully completed save file. Well, back then I didn't know a lot of English and learned the hard way what "clear game" means. And thinking I had to give the games back at one point, I tried very hard to complete DK94 so that they wouldn't notice, when they got their games back.

I later found out that I could keep the games, but I still beat Donkey Kong. The later levels and the final boss are pretty tricky.


----------



## asper (Dec 22, 2021)

A story tells that pre-owned NES cartridges contained drugs inside and it was discovered only in late 201x


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 22, 2021)

For all the Wii´s I had between my Fingers - Never looked on the Game Save Games <- Deleted.
Only an Eye on some previously "hacked" Material like Homebrew Channel and that Stuff.

Used PlayStation 1 and 2 Memory will "emptied" first too.I am not really interested,what is on it.

For used Handheld Modules like GameBoy Advance od DSi Saves - > Resetet or Deleted before playing.

XBox (Classic) - Only checked if they are Softmodded before then -> Deleted.

I do not really remember of rented Games....


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 22, 2021)

I’m not entirely sure if this is an “existing save story”, but I’m going to say that it is because it relates to a pre-owned memory card. As I was building my collection of consoles, I’ve purchased a PS2 Slim to play all the hits I missed out on due to having a Gamecube instead (and let’s not pretend, Gamecube kids missed out on a lot). It came as-is with no memory card in the set, so I ventured into the nearest game store to get myself one of those fancy 8MB cards, and there it was - in the dark corner of a cabinet, waiting to be picked up for pennies. I thought to myself “great, now I just need an exploitable game, some way of injecting the save file exploit and we’re off to the races”. I grabbed it, plugged it in to my system to test it and wouldn’t you know, it already had FMCB installed. Banger, 10/10, here I come OPL! Been using the same card ever since - it saved me so much hassle back in the day when you needed to do backflips to mod a PS2 without a chip.

I had similar luck with one of my pre-owned Xboxes - as I opened it up to clean it and repaste it, I noticed that not only was it already modded, it was in fact chipped, and with a quality chip at that. Bonus nachos always feel great when you’re thrifting for some gaming stuff from the past.


----------



## Yokimari (Dec 22, 2021)

I preferred to buy used Pokemon games on the DS so I could see what the person who had the game before me got.. and I would just .....you know.. pluck them out and hang on to them for my game.


----------



## tfocosta (Dec 22, 2021)

Apart from The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening for Gameboy with a 100% save game on it, I believe I never had the luck to get any other used cartridge games with a save game on them. It seems the previous users of most the used games I've got so far were too careful to delete their stuff before they sold them. It was either that or game batteries were dead and I couldn't save without replacing them with new ones. So the old saves were long gone (this happened to me several times with used GB/GBC cartridges).


----------



## SaberLilly (Dec 22, 2021)

i once got a used PS2 memory card that had some saves on it, a DBZ game, Gran Turismo, what stood out to me was a 100% completed save for GTA Vice City


----------



## Plazorn (Dec 22, 2021)

Has anyone here heard of AdventureSnivy? They have destroyed every NDS-3DS Pokémon game’s GTS.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2021)

Not really a save data story but a disappointing observation.

Once bought a cheap dslite off a game reseller store (which was attached to movies rental too) and the ds was in crappy condition.
It barely held itself on the hinge, and while I paid like 40 bucks, I was understandably upset.
So I ended up getting a refund.

Some time later, maybe a year or so, I found a Pokémon Pearl bundle, which was the case, manual, cart, etc.
Bought for like $20 bucks, and as soon as I come back home, game does not work.
Nothing at all, won't ever appear at the menu.
I took it apart, and saw that thing was literally melted... Like the printed circuit in the cart, chips, etc, were all melted.
And the outside didn't look so suspicious either. It had some yellowing on the plastic but nothing that would have looked burned.
Got a refund the next day.

Then, sometime in 2015 I think, I had bought a PS2 slim from a pawn shop a few blocks away, and the thing literally died while I was giving it a test in store, destroying the game I was using to test it (Okami) as well...
Store guy was cool however, he picked another PS2 from his backstore which thankfully worked fine, and let me keep the damaged game and have another one of my liking for free.

And the most ironic part was that I went straight to the game store with defective items the same day to try and repair/resurface the damaged disk, and miracle it came out like it was brand new, with only a slight discoloration where the disk drive lens had been engraved in a perfectly circular shape.

So nice to see the store with careless employees selling junk at least were helpful and repaired my disk using only few bucks per round lol (I think the disk was spinning like 3 times in the machine before coming out silky smooth).


----------



## Ricken (Dec 22, 2021)

A highlight of my childhood was playing the entirety of Pokemon White and White 2 off of rented copies of the games;  a 5 day rental was enough time to binge all the content on top of school :^)

When I got my copy of MM64, it had two 100% saves named "Zelda" and "Link"


----------



## JK_ (Dec 22, 2021)

I went on a huge retro binge a few years ago, including importing some carts directly from Japan. I can't remember them all, but a few do stick out to me:

1. The Pokemon Green cart I bought still had a save with the original factory battery, which surprised me. The whole first box was filled with nothing but Rattatas and Pidgeys so I assume the original owner traded everything to another game and sold it.

2. The Pokemon Gold cart I got still had a save with a complete team at the Elite 4 I believe? I dumped the save to send to someone a while ago. Not sure if I'd be able to find it now. The person that replaced the battery didn't do a very good job though and it just disappeared by the time I got around to playing it. 

3. My Japanese Crystal cart I was gonna chip swap for that sweet design on the back had a save, but after turning it on once, it was gone. I was going to dump it to see what it had in it.

3. Whoever had my FF5 before me 100% completed the game. Something I don't have patience or time for anymore.

4. The FFII(USA) cart I got had a very interesting save on it. Someone used a game genie on FF2 USA (WHY?) and also gave the characters some very _interesting _names. I actually have a screenshot of it from when I first popped it in the retron thing I had at the time. I'm not sure posting it here is the best idea, but I will if people actually want to see it.

5. My FF Mystic Quest cart had a save with what I assume is the ex-owners name and Phoebe was just named "Wife". Still not sure what to make of that one.

I always take a look at what's on them when I get them, but for the most part it's nothing too interesting to me at least, so I just swap the battery for a holder since I have received a few games with leaking, corroded batteries.


----------



## Thejax (Dec 23, 2021)

I still loved my Pokémon black 2 and white 2 copies that came stuffed with hacked shinies and legendarys.


----------



## playstays_shun (Dec 23, 2021)

Bought a red wii from a lady a few years ago 

Her bf or whatever’s Mii was on there. Had huge enlarged eyes and was like “ass crusher” or something to that effect


----------



## GothicIII (Dec 23, 2021)

Bought an used copy of Pokemon silver on a flea market when I was a kid.

Was exited when I saw a save game there! But sadly it was saved in the first town before getting any Pokemon. Seems that the seller just tested the game if it was in a working condition xP


----------



## SaberLilly (Dec 23, 2021)

i remembered i bought some games off Ebay, mostly ones that the seller threw in with gameboys, and one boxed copy of pokemon crystal. What got my interest is that aside from crystal, both copies of pokemon green and yellow still worked perfectly on their original batteries. the copy of green had a game shark used at one point right after the owner got the third badge and had some glitch pokemon as well as a level 100 charizard, I was rather tempted not to erase it but those first gen games have sloppy coding so i don't know if he broke it or not.


----------



## Burorī (Dec 23, 2021)

Not my video but the dad's reaction still makes me laugh:


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 23, 2021)

Both the 3ds end vita I bought secondhand had pictures of the previous owner ('s family?). I just deleted everything after a few days. 

Most notable savegame was a xbox360 that had Skyrim on the hard drive, as well as a savegame. I tried playing, but i had no idea what i was doing so I restarted. 
That's when i learned Skyrim has a notoriously boring intro sequence. I regretted deleting that savegame, and stopped playing shortly after the first mission (Skyrim simply isn't my cup of tea... I don't even know if it's still on that hard drive).


----------



## iLL wiLL (Dec 24, 2021)

I had experiences like this when id buy all the broken rrod xbox 360s from pawn shop and fix them id always find downloaded games and multiple profiles and I actually sold them with the profiles and games on there.I kept most the harddrives for myself.to bad I couldn't transfer all those games from various consoles to my xbox profile.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 24, 2021)

Not a game or anything, but I bought an early 2000s laptop a couple years ago that ended up being owned by Mike DeGruy. There wasn't a whole lot of data on it, seemed like most things were on an external drive or a network drive, but did find a few neat things on it, couple scripts he wrote for videos and a few pictures and such.


----------



## iLL wiLL (Dec 24, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Not a game or anything, but I bought an early 2000s laptop a couple years ago that ended up being owned by Mike DeGruy. There wasn't a whole lot of data on it, seemed like most things were on an external drive or a network drive, but did find a few neat things on it, couple scripts he wrote for videos and a few pictures and such.


speaking of laptops I used to buy broken phones and laptops and ended up fixing like 95% out of 100% of what I bought.I used to purchase high end broken laptops for like$25 a piece and I usually would buy all there phones and they give me a good price just to take all there broken stuff and after fixing I've found pictures, movies, emails etc on the phones and laptops.I couldn't tell you some of the stuff I've seen I would end up erasing it if I were to resell it just to make a few bucks.I used to do this year's ago early 2000s and you wouldn't believe what ppl put on these devices!!!!even with the smart phones.over half of them contained nacked selfies.I would factory reset them before reselling them.I couldn't imagine ppl not realizing when they drop off there phone or laptop for a repair and not realizing that the person fixing it when they check it are gonna see the stuff you have on your phone just saying.ppl don't realize they put more of what they would never share with another person on there personal devices and the sad thing is browser's like google save all this info!!alot of ppl will google stuff that they would never share with another person!! neck I'm even guilty of that lol.I haven't really done anymore phones in a long time since there much harder to do.its not worth it.even selling stuff on ebay is turned into a nightmare!! did you here about the guy who got sued for selling his n64 on eBay from Nintendo!!! what a joke.


----------



## SacredMilkOG (Dec 25, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> if someone else has played with someone else's pokemon I am sure we are all interested in that one.


I reeally really hope whoever got my Pokemon game collection decided to keep my saves or at least went through my PCs.  I had so much legit stuff and you can't even get most of them these days without cheating.... including a legit untrained level 5 Mew, a Jirachi, enough trades to always win Goldenrod's number draw and a bunch of promotion shinies. 

Almost all of those were in my Soulsilver version :/ my jerk cousin stole all (a lott) of my games and handhelds I owned just a couple of years ago. I still think about the friends lost and all of the hours I put into them. I really valued that stuff and to boot- it adds up to thousands of dollars of belongings stolen from me today.


----------



## DaFixer (Dec 25, 2021)

I'm still a owner off a Commodore 64.
When I got second hand C64 stuff, love to check all floppy disks.
Mosly for personal infomation, or highscores to beat


----------



## AnimeIsDead (Dec 25, 2021)

I once bought a Pokemon Firered that had a save with all pokemon including event ones.


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (Dec 27, 2021)

I've never thrifted, apparently my dad had a knack for finding DS chips every time he went out (Not making this up, he literally spawns the things), and one time he took home a super princess peach chip he found at the doctors office and gave it to me. All of the game slots were taken up, every single one stopped at the third or so level. I thought it was awesome and unheard of as a kid, as an adult it was a pretty mundane chip.
I still have the game chip to this day, slots still intact.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Dec 27, 2021)

I rented a copy of pokemon PMD 2 (can't remember what edition, i think it was explorers of darkness)
and there was a quicksave on it for that dungeon that you get chatot a gift from, being the dumb idiot i was i opened it, it was saved right in a Kecleon shop.
I think anyone familiar with the series knows where this is heading, the fucker who rented it last practically laid a trap on it by grabbing an item from said shop, went to exit the shop once so the Kecleon thinks you're stealing next time, saved and returned the game to Rogers. For those who don't know what that means, basically the Kecleon won't take that well at all and will have it's level set to 100, given a speed boost, spawn clones of itself, disable escape orb usage (these allow you to instantly leave most dungeons without it being counted as a failed mission) and will stalk you for ALL THE FLOORS in the dungeon if you manage to even get past the floor you were on from there... and what if you get beaten? you will ALWAYS lose all of your items and currency that wasn't entrusted with a storage shop and bank.

Since i had zero idea that i was holding stolen goods in that game, i was scared to death of those fuckers in gates to infinity, thinking they just had a random chance of going batshit insane and mugging you.


----------



## blue-moon (Dec 29, 2021)

I got a copy of Pokémon alpha sapphire that was left just outside the elite 4 without ever beating it, just kinda sad someone got that close to beating the game but ended up forgetting about it


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Dec 29, 2021)

There used to be a game store that had a ton of memory cards for PS1 and PS2.  I bought about 20 PS2 memory cards and browsed thru the files.  Really nice saves from Final Fantasy X and other games. Also some interesting character names too. There was “doo-doo” and “penis” on FFX


----------



## Sworly (Mar 24, 2022)

I've been buying up DS/3DS games en masse thanks to Nintendo's FOMO announcement (closing of eShops), and have gotten some all around interesting experiences, varying from games that had at best a few hours put into them, to saves dated in the 2011's for New Super Mario Bros. 2 (which came out well after 2011), to games with hundreds of hours of progress put into them (those made me guilty about deleting).

With Pokemon games (bought secondhand), I've gotten some event-only gems, shiny Pokemon that I'd wanted but didn't want to put effort into getting, etc.


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 25, 2022)

They were right before Brock, with a Blastoise named Crap.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Mar 25, 2022)

nothing special, bought Kirby star stacker and someone had gotten halfway through


----------



## Aristeia (Mar 25, 2022)

I remember renting Sonic 3 way back when, it was a recent(ish) release at the time. I was really quite crap at games when I was a kid, so I was surprised when I loaded one of the saves and Sonic went super saiyan after I picked up enough rings.

It was a late game save too, right at the final level, and I was completely in awe of the "secret" Doomsday Zone. I spent all summer that year on a mystical quest, trying to find all the emeralds myself.

I'll always cherish memories like that, games have so much mystery when you're young and have no clue what the heck you're doing!


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 27, 2022)

ooowww I threw my PS2 away a long long time ago. including my mem stick with the game saves. sorry.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 29, 2022)

Surprised to see this going.

Also realised the other day. My 360 I got a while back for next to nothing and cleaned dust out of. Has a copy of Skate2 and Skate 3 downloadable versions and a bit of DLC for 2. I have the discs but nice to have anyway.


----------



## Sworly (Mar 29, 2022)

Oh, I guess another recent incident was: my neighbor dicks around the trash cans randomly, sometimes finding stuff worthwhile that people dump (and even found a gold engagement ring that I wasn't successful in finding the owner of); well, about a month ago, he knocks on my door, with a PS3 Slim in hand, no cords, but did find Project Diva F in case next to it. So I get it plugged in, things works better than the one I already have (that's in the closet since it doesn't read discs), and better yet, has a copy of Marvel vs Capcom 3 in the disc drive. Got it all cleaned up and loaded a bunch of PS3/PS1 games I have in my PSN library.


----------



## PrinceOfBrains (Apr 11, 2022)

As a kid, I tried to start my own save file on a Blockbuster rental copy of Super Metroid until I got lost (like I always do in Metroid games), and then switched over to the other save file (right before Mother Brain) just to see the ending.

I regret nothing.


----------

